

How to Get in on a Multi-Billion Market with Big Data - KleinerPerkins
http://www.kpcb.com/insights/how-to-get-in-on-a-multi-billion-market-with-big-data

======
softdev12
Even with some recent Big Data companies coming into their own, I still think
it's early days for where Big Data can go. The healthcare sector seems an
especially ripe area that hasn't been fully exploited. With drug development
still so expensive, it seems likely that a Big Data breakthrough could push
the total cost down by an order of magnitude.

The biggest thing that I didn't see mentioned in this VC post was the impact
of something like AWS. Sure, data storage costs have dropped. But the real
cost savings is being able to harness thousands of processors by the drip. As
the cloud processing costs go down, the Big Data market will go up and up.

